# SR20 in a 240z



## WXCMX85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a '93 240 SX with a SR20 motor swap. After I bought the car I realized that I cant get a title because it was filled out incorrectly and I cant get in touch with the previous owner. I am interested in putting the engine and transmission in a 240z. Any advice on the swap? Will I have to make my own motor mounts or is there a kit?


----------



## Sozo (Oct 14, 2008)

WXCMX85 said:


> I have a '93 240 SX with a SR20 motor swap. After I bought the car I realized that I cant get a title because it was filled out incorrectly and I cant get in touch with the previous owner. I am interested in putting the engine and transmission in a 240z. Any advice on the swap? Will I have to make my own motor mounts or is there a kit?


Do you think it is possible to put an SR20 into a Datsun 720 pick up...?
because thats what I have, and I am thinking about attempting it.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

why are you doing the swap? the 240z is a classic


----------

